# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  enclosing a deck

## matthehammer

I have a deck 5x3.6m, basically like the one in the picture (bearers 190x45, joists 90x45). 
I want to add walls and a roof to it, but I didn't think of that until after the deck was already in place. The options I have thought of might be hair-brained, and I thought perhaps someone has some experience in this and might advise. Nicely. If I ask nicely.  
Can you please help me? 
option 1. 
build 4 stud walls, stand them up on the deck, and bolt them down to the joists, add corner bracing, and put a skillion roof over it. 
option 2.
add 6 posts around the outside to put a skillion roof on them. Add put the walls between these new posts. 
I suspect the first option is not very strong?
(skillion roof for easyness) 
hmmm. I wish I thought of the walls and roof earlier. 
any help much appreciated. 
Mat.

----------


## Uncle Bob

What's the intended purpose of this structure?

----------


## johnc

I only have one suggestion, do you have a building permit, just be careful that you do not breach council by-laws and planning permission.

----------


## matthehammer

Thank you for the council related advice. It is Ok. The deck is being repurposed as a livestock and gear shed, and will be exempt and complying. 
The joists sit on the bearers and are connected with metal strapping that goes from the bearer (two 3" nails), over the joist (2 nails each side) and back down to the bearer (2 more nails). The bearers are attached to the posts in the same way.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd use option one and ensure the roof was tied to joists.

----------


## matthehammer

rock on, thank you uncle bob. So far: 1-Nil! 
Without annoying you all evening - tie the roof to the joists... with steel cable? or..

----------


## Uncle Bob

Metal strapping

----------


## phild01

Search wind or roof tie-down.

----------


## Bloss

https://www.bunnings.com.au/our-rang...cing-strapping

----------

